
Partial Knowledge - zbb
http://theprogrammersparadox.blogspot.com/2016/12/partial-knowledge.html
======
OJFord
> _We live in an amazing time. Collectively our species knows more about the
> world around us than any one individual could ever learn in their lifetime._

This must have been true for centuries, if not millennia.

